# Bibby out 6-8 weeks



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He has a stress fracture in his foot and will be having surgery.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

here is the link
http://www.nba.com/kings/news/BIBBY_TO_UNDERGO_SURGERY.html


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That could throw a wrinkle into his 70 win prediction...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

This is gonna hurt; no matter how you slice it, this is gonna hurt. Oh well, that's basketball, eh?


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

At least the Kings have the 2nd best backup PG (Bobby Jackson) in the L and played extremely well last year with injuries (2-0 without Bibby last year, 31-11 without at least 1 starter). This isn't like the Lakers without Shaq; I'm certain the Kings will have the same type of success without Bibby to start the season they had without Webber or Peja last year.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> This is gonna hurt; no matter how you slice it, this is gonna hurt. Oh well, that's basketball, eh?


Welcome to our world! sucks huh


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

I just looked at the Kings schedule, and it is incredibly easy to start the season. If Bibby comes back after 6 weeks (on November 22nd) he will miss just 4 games against teams with +.500 records last season (out of 12 total games). If he misses 8 weeks (comes back, he will miss just 7 games against teams with +.500 records (out of 22 total games). The Kings don't play the Mavs, Lakers, Spurs, Nets or Hornets until December 15th (not once!) No reason for the Kings to even get worried.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> He has a stress fracture in his foot and will be having surgery.




UHH....OHH!!! Bibbs out for that long
They shouldn't be concerned at all, they have BobbyJ to cover and he's very capable of running things.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> I just looked at the Kings schedule, and it is incredibly easy to start the season. If Bibby comes back after 6 weeks (on November 22nd) he will miss just 4 games against teams with +.500 records last season (out of 12 total games). If he misses 8 weeks (comes back, he will miss just 7 games against teams with +.500 records (out of 22 total games). The Kings don't play the Mavs, Lakers, Spurs, Nets or Hornets until December 15th (not once!) No reason for the Kings to even get worried.


Hmm, I actually hadn't thought about that. Well, that's good I guess. Still, it sucks that Bibby is becoming such a great player and doing so well in the preseason and BAM, injury. Like I said, it sucks, but the Kings are always up for a challenge.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Um, if you don't think this injury REALLY hurts the Kings, you're nuts. I'll be surprised if Sacramento plays much better than .500 basketball while Bibby's out, I don't care WHO they're playing.

There's a thing that all sports fans should understand. When EVERYTHING goes your way one year, the NEXT year, NOTHING tends to go your way. Sacramento was a charmed team last year--it's not going to happen again. Webber is having legal problems, Bibby is out until at least January, Divac is in his mid-thirties and has been playing basketball non-stop for a year now, Peja is coming off an injury, Christie isn't getting any younger, Keon Clark is an enigma, and both Bobby Jackson and Hidayet Turkoglu are vastly overrated players (they're good bench players, but they're not good starters).

Not only will the Kings now finish NO BETTER than 4th in the West, they're going to have to deal with a hungry, good-looking, and well-coached Portland team in order to just secure homecourt advantage in the FIRST ROUND of the playoffs! You heard it here first!

Losing Bibby hurts BIGTIME! Bobby Jackson AIN'T a point guard! He's a shooting guard trapped in a point guard's body! This team doesn't HAVE a backup point guard!

I wouldn't be surprised to see Doug Christie (NOT Bobby Jackson) start at PG while Bibby is out, which would free up a starting spot for Hidayet Turkoglu (at SG, obviously).


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> Um, if you don't think this injury REALLY hurts the Kings, you're nuts.


Come on.



> I'll be surprised if Sacramento plays much better than .500 basketball while Bibby's out, I don't care WHO they're playing.


Pretty bold prediction. Barring any other injuries, I'd be surprised if the Kings weren't in first place when Bibby returns.



> Keon Clark is an enigma


How so?



> Bobby Jackson AIN'T a point guard! He's a shooting guard trapped in a point guard's body!


Big news, so is Bibby. It's never hurt the Kings before.

The Kings are fine. Up until the playoffs, many people thought Jackson was better than Bibby anyway.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Um, if you don't think this injury REALLY hurts the Kings, you're nuts. I'll be surprised if Sacramento plays much better than .500 basketball while Bibby's out, I don't care WHO they're playing.


Did you bother to look at the schedule? It's truly cake. If Bibby misses 8 weeks, he misses 6 games vs. the league's bottom 4 teams (Denver 2x, Cleveland 2x, GS, Chicago) among others. The 4 best teams the Kings would play during that span are Portland, Minnesota, the Clippers, and Orlando; upper-middle teams, not the NBA's elite. The Kings don't play a team that made the second round of the playoffs last year until December 8th.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> There's a thing that all sports fans should understand. When EVERYTHING goes your way one year, the NEXT year, NOTHING tends to go your way.


I guess that explains why the NBA has had so few repeat champions. Oh... wait.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Sacramento was a charmed team last year--it's not going to happen again.


Sacramento was a 'charmed team'? Funny, I can't think of many 'charmed teams' who missed 131 player games to injury, who had their top two players miss 39 games, and who had their second best player go down to injury in the playoffs. Maybe they were just good. It wasn't a fluke - they won 55 games the year before.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Bibby is out until at least January


OK, quick math - 6 weeks from now (optimal case), is NOVEMBER 23rd. 8 weeks (worst projected case), is DECEMBER 7th. 10 weeks from now (absolute worst scenario), is DECEMBER 21st. Bibby is out till at least late November, at worst late December. January doesn't even enter into the equation.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Divac is in his mid-thirties and has been playing basketball non-stop for a year now, Peja is coming off an injury, Christie isn't getting any younger, Keon Clark is an enigma, and both Bobby Jackson and Hidayet Turkoglu are vastly overrated players (they're good bench players, but they're not good starters).


Hedo Turkoglu is a bad starter? Then explain how he averaged 16.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg and 3.6 apg during his 10 starts last year. Explain how the Kings went 8-2 when he started (including a sweep of a six game road trip, something only 9 other teams have ever accomplished). This is in his SECOND year (most Euros don't break out until their third) Seriously, if you're going to make an assertion, back it up with some evidence, or at least have it make sense. As far as for all your other shots at Kings' players, EVERY team has questions coming into a new season. Problems are not exclusive to the Kings.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Not only will the Kings now finish NO BETTER than 4th in the West, they're going to have to deal with a hungry, good-looking, and well-coached Portland team in order to just secure homecourt advantage in the FIRST ROUND of the playoffs! You heard it here first!


First of all, with Shawn Kemp no longer on the team, Portland cannot be described as 'hungry' (unless Damon and Qyntel have the munchies). Second, PORTLAND?? They haven't done anything to address their chemistry issues (in fact, with cancers like McInnis and Daniels, they'll be much worse), they're coming off another playoff flameout, and they're older than the Kings, Spurs, Lakers, or Mavs. The only way the Kings will finish 4th is if the three teams ahead of them win over 60 games each.



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Losing Bibby hurts BIGTIME! Bobby Jackson AIN'T a point guard! He's a shooting guard trapped in a point guard's body! This team doesn't HAVE a backup point guard!


Yeah, it hurts so badly that the Kings were 2-0 without him (and won 55 games the year before, when he wasn't on the team). As far as Jackson at point, he's a combo guard. Same as Troy Hudson, Chauncey Billups, Tony Delk, Dajuan Wagner and 8 zillion other players who will see significant time at PG this season. The Kings can get away with Jackson at PG because their offense doesn't require a great passer at PG; it's predicated on the passing of their big players. 



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised to see Doug Christie (NOT Bobby Jackson) start at PG while Bibby is out, which would free up a starting spot for Hidayet Turkoglu (at SG, obviously).


I wouldn't be terribly surprised if that happened. Adelman has three options: Jackson at PG, Christie at PG (played there for Toronto in the past), or Hedo at PG (played there in summer league 2 years ago (and for the Turkish NT); Adelman mentioned giving him another look there in an interview a few weeks ago). I expect to see all three spend time at PG during the course of the game.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Roby just likes to be dramatic thats all.:laugh:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This is bad news. Bibby is the best clutch player in the Kings, and my favorite. I was looking forward to see him play. Guess we'll just have to wait a little longer.

I believe the Kings can win without Bibby. Sac is a pretty deep team. If they could win with jWill at PG, then they can win with either jackson, christie, or hedo at PG. I think us fans should consider ourselves lucky that we have somebody as good as Turk as a backup. He really comes in handy when injuries like this happen.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Bump with some info...

Bibby was at yesterday's game, fresh out of surgery (looking reasonably doped up), supporting the team. That's team chemistry for you. Bibby thinks he can come back sooner than 6 weeks but given the Kings' easy opening schedule, the team would really be better off sitting him for 8 weeks and having him come back at 100%.

Jackson and Hedo shared PG duties with FA Kiwane Garris. Garris was extremely unimpressive, but Jackson and Hedo played pretty well (each had 4 assists against 1 TO). It was just a preseason game against the Warriors (who looked absolutely terrible) so I hesitate to draw any conclusions, but so far so good, I suppose.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Haha*

Roby's getting his lunch handed to him.

Losing Bibby hurts, just as it hurts any team that loses one of their starters. They certainly won't win 70 games now, and they probably wouldn't have anyways. But the Lakers are missing Shaq, who is more vital for his team's success, for a couple months, so how is this different, let alone a worse scenario?

I could go on and on about the schedule, and how Portland isn't THAT good, but I would just be repeating everything RangerC has already said, so I won't.

Don't be such a drama queen, Roby, it won't be as bad as you're making it out to be.


----------

